# Longest Lasting 9V battery



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Alright here's the deal. The smoke detector chirped today. The ceiling is 17.5 feet high. I am afraid of heights, make that deathly afraid of heights. I am going to rent a ladder and attempt to change the battery out without killing myself *AGAIN*. I don't want to do this again anytime soon so what is the longest lasting 9V battery available that has worked for you. I REALLY don't want to have to do this again for a long time but it is what it is.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lots of luck finding real good ones. 

I have had good luck with Duracell's in mine. 

You might want to head over to Home Depot or Lows and see if there is a different type of detector that is easy on batteries and then just change the whole thing out to the new one if there is one like that.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I use the best I can find- energizer is I think the last one I used- have the same problem and more- I have one that likes to just go off- only in the middle of the night- I can change battery and it will quit- and hour latter back on it comes and it's not the chirp the battery is low- it is the abandon ship alarm.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Alright here's the deal. The smoke detector chirped today. The ceiling is 17.5 feet high. I am afraid of heights, make that deathly afraid of heights. I am going to rent a ladder and attempt to change the battery out without killing myself *AGAIN*. I don't want to do this again anytime soon so what is the longest lasting 9V battery available that has worked for you. I REALLY don't want to have to do this again for a long time but it is what it is.


I would move the thing to a lower spot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Or just get one of these:

http://www.usalarmdetection.com/hochiki/Hochiki NSRTNSTT Smoke Detector Removal-Test Tools.pdf

I use something similar to remove lights in our stairwells.

-DallanC


----------



## Slack_20 (Dec 29, 2013)

Home Depot carries a brand called kidde that has a lithium battery that's supposed to last for ten years


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Go get one of those ten year ones, we have had ours for three years, it has been great so far.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I hear ya about the scared of heights thing, not fun. As to your battery, I have heard good things about ULTRA LIFE, 10 year, smoke alarm battery, U9VL-X: it's a 9v lithium designed for smoke alarms. I wouldn't use it in a combo smoke/co alarm as the co takes a much higher drain and the battery won't last as long.

As others have said, the newer 10 year lithium sealed alarms are pretty good. First Alert and Kiddie alarms are both good, but like light bulbs, some batteries will last the 10 years, others only half that or less. I use the Kiddie's in several apartment buildings I manage and all alarms have made it passed the two year mark 8)

Both companies make battery only, and hard wired with battery backup. The hard wired are capable of being wired in series so that the alarm will go off when others in the series sound off. As to lowering the alarm from ceiling height, don't. Smoke is like water, and chooses the path of least resistance, which is straight up until it encounters the ceiling, then rolls down the walls. A pain, I know, but necessary.

Don't waste your money with a combo Smoke/CO detector for that height. Carbon monoxide is heavier than smoke, and by the time a detector at that height goes off, you are probably already incapacitated. CO detectors should be placed at low heights in rooms for best efficiency.

Good luck!

Edit: Regardless of which battery or alarm you choose, you should still test the alarm at LEAST once a year anyway. I test all of mine twice a year, at each time change in spring and fall. I have had more than a few of the older types fail between test periods, without any indication. Just an FYI...


----------

